# to buy a single T5HO or a double T5NO



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am having quite the dilemma in purchasing a new light. Should I go with a SINGLE T5HO lamp or a double T5NO lamp? 

It is going into my 33g fish/plant aquarium. The plants in there are mainly riccia and red java fern. The possibility of other plants going in may be a possibility but not at the moment.

there is no CO2 systems in the tank and don't really plan on getting one.

So, with that said, should i save my coin and buy a double t5NO lamp with grow lights from homedepot and call it a day?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

by far an expert , but I would think you could go with the double fixture. I have a 30" double t5no fixture on my 33 , one bulb is Actinic and the other is a 6700k and all my plants grow great with that. Bright side to getting a double fixture is that you can always take out one of the bulbs if it's too much light if I'm not mistaken. I'm sure more knowledgeable opinions will be along soon lol


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

that's exactly what i was thinking! i have a great deal on a HO fixture right now, but the double NO is still significantly cheaper. If you're having much success growing your stuff, that's enough proof that this will get the job done! I'll still consider other's opinions so keep em coming ppl! thanks!!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Personally, I like using 2 or more bulbs over a single higher wattage bulb. With DIY or single bulb fixture, you can place the bulbs further apart to give better light coverage over the surface area of the tank. A reflector will make a huge difference too. Something to consider when buying a fixture.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

As Diztrbd1 mention. The actinic is a nice touch as it doesn't help the plant grow much, but it sure makes the fish look nicer.

You could go with a double with 6700K and a daylight, but you may need to add a little metricide or do a 3 hr siesta in the afternoon to let the CO2 build up (depending on how much\types of plants). May need to dose a little ferts as well.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

wonderful! appreciate all the feedback! 2 lamps it is =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The decision should be based on how much you want to spend and how much work you want to do and what you want to grow. The limiting factor in all planted tanks is usually not light, but CO2 (or a carbon source), so if you want to make less work for yourself, only apply as much light as you have available carbon. So no dosing/no CO2/no Excel, you need to use low light, and with each addition, you can add more light, but you will have to of course do more work pruning, spot treating for algae, etc. Hence the reason you see on planted tank sites most people are limiting their light to just over 1 wpg t5HO and applying CO2 instead.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good info. I don't plan on doing the co2 kit unless I go with a larger tank. So for the time being, I will go with a light more suitable for my budget.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a heavily planted 33 gal tank and I am using a single 6700k bulb (not HO) even though it is a double fixture. At the start I did have some algea buildup on the glass but now that it has settled down and the plants are growing well I have little algea if any. I do weekly water changes of 25% and dose with Metricide every 2 weeks. I have black skirt tetras, cardinals, mountain minnows, a few barbs, 1 small albino cory and 3 small BNP. It is by far my favourite tank. I have 3 annubis plants, each of which are probably 3 x 8 inches and a good assortment of other plants. All growing well on a single bulb. I dont think adding more light would make things any better.


----------

